# Luminance Noise in Lr 4.4



## Leonard704 (Jan 18, 2014)

I have noticed a Luminance noise issue with images in Lr4 when processing raw  files.  The noise exists with images shot with low ISO (100) and get worse as the ISO increases or light diminishes.  It is more noticeable in low light photos but can exist in photos shot in mid day.  As expected the noise is more noticeable in files that are underexposed, but can also exist in photos that are properly exposed or slightly overexposed.  At first I thought it was a problem with the camera (Canon 7D) and contacted Canon support.  I sent them 4 raw files and they did not see the noise in the images.  They instructed me to view the files using Canon's Digital Photo Professional Software and to my surprise the noise was not visible.  The support person indicated that they had received similar complaints from other LR users.  My question is, have any of you experienced a similar problem and if so is there a fix for it?

Thank you,
Leonard


----------



## Bryan Conner (Jan 18, 2014)

Leonard704 said:


> I have noticed a Luminance noise issue with images in Lr4 when processing raw  files.  The noise exists with images shot with low ISO (100) and get worse as the ISO increases or light diminishes.  It is more noticeable in low light photos but can exist in photos shot in mid day.  As expected the noise is more noticeable in files that are underexposed, but can also exist in photos that are properly exposed or slightly overexposed.  At first I thought it was a problem with the camera (Canon 7D) and contacted Canon support.  I sent them 4 raw files and they did not see the noise in the images.  They instructed me to view the files using Canon's Digital Photo Professional Software and to my surprise the noise was not visible.  The support person indicated that they had received similar complaints from other LR users.  My question is, have any of you experiences a similar problem and if so is there a fix for it?
> 
> Thank you,
> Leonard




I have a 7d too.  I do not experience the behavior that you are talking about. I suspect that the problem lies in your Lightroom settings.   Is it possible for you to share one of your files that have the problem?  If you could upload the raw file to dropbox or one of the other free file sharing sites it would be great.  Also, give us a screen shot of your Lightroom settings in the develop and the detail panel in particular...on the same image of course.  I am sure that we can help you out here.

What version of Lightroom are you using exactly? 4.4?  Your information in your profile to the left states that you are using 2.7.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 18, 2014)

DPP applies noise reduction by default, whereas Lightroom doesn't.  Just up the luminance noise reduction a bit - maybe 15-20ish - on photos that bother you.

Also double check that you don't have HTP (highlight tone priority) or ALO (auto lighting optimiser) turned on the in camera.


----------



## Leonard704 (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi Bryan
I think I have created the screenshots you asked for and uploaded the screenshots and photo to Dropbox.  I have never used dropbox before so bare with me if all is not correct.  Here are the links:  https://www.dropbox.com/sh/qujaxez25jj6kns/QhJvB6pQMY 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/2ykyizqll6m7non/IMG_3966.CR2.  Let me know if you need anything else.  I may not be able to respond until tomorrow.
Thanks


----------



## Leonard704 (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks Victoria

Neither (highlight tone priority) or ALO are turned on.  I compared raw files side by side in LR4.4 and DPP and I can see that noise reduction has been applied in DPP at the slight expense of sharpness.  Noise is less in DPP but the images are not quite as sharp.


----------



## Tony Jay (Jan 19, 2014)

Leonard704 said:


> Thanks Victoria
> 
> ... I compared raw files side by side in LR4.4 and DPP and I can see that noise reduction has been applied in DPP at the slight expense of sharpness.  Noise is less in DPP but the images are not quite as sharp.




That's always the trade-off, I am afraid.

Tony Jay


----------



## Bryan Conner (Jan 20, 2014)

Leonard704 said:


> Hi Bryan
> I think I have created the screenshots you asked for and uploaded the screenshots and photo to Dropbox.  I have never used dropbox before so bare with me if all is not correct.  Here are the links:  https://www.dropbox.com/sh/qujaxez25jj6kns/QhJvB6pQMY
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/2ykyizqll6m7non/IMG_3966.CR2.  Let me know if you need anything else.  I may not be able to respond until tomorrow.
> Thanks



Thanks Leonard.  Everyone has given you good suggestions.  Here is a screenshot of my default settings in the detail panel for images from my 7d.  These are the default settings for all iso levels up to iso 2000.  After 2000 the sharpening amount is lowered to 50 due to the "graininess" introduced by the noise levels.



Also, shooting at iso 250 is not as good as shooting at iso 200 as far as image quality is concerned.  From what I understand, and someone feel free to correct me if I am wrong, is that iso settings of 100, 200, 400, 800 etc are the native iso levels. All others are digital push or pull settings.  In other words, iso 200 is native, iso 250 is actually an iso 200 image with 1/3 stop of exposure added (pushed) after the analog to digital conversion in the camera (before writing the raw file) and iso 320 is actually an iso 400 image that has had 1/3 stop of exposure subtracted (pulled) after the analog to digital conversion.  

Your image that was shot at iso 250 could have been shot at iso 200 while underexposing by 1/3 stop and then increasing the exposure by 1/3 stop in Lightroom (or any other raw converter).  This increase in exposure in post production will result in an increase in noise.  If you are seeking the ultimate image quality from your 7d, stick to the native iso levels (100,200,400 etc).


----------



## Leonard704 (Jan 21, 2014)

*Noise issue with 7D and LR4.4*



Bryan Conner said:


> Thanks Leonard.  Everyone has given you good suggestions.  Here is a screenshot of my default settings in the detail panel for images from my 7d.  These are the default settings for all iso levels up to iso 2000.  After 2000 the sharpening amount is lowered to 50 due to the "graininess" introduced by the noise levels.
> 
> View attachment 4402
> 
> ...



Thanks Brian,

I will try your suggestions.  I assume your screen shot is from LR5 since I do not have the smoothing slider.  I have LR5 but I have not installed it yet.


----------



## Leonard704 (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks Tony


----------



## Bryan Conner (Jan 21, 2014)

Yes, it is Lightroom 5.3.


----------

